# Hipped Roof and Venting Issues after Insulation



## maina (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey... I have a client that upgraded his insulation ofer the last two years and is now drawing moisture from his house rather than soffits. Suprise Suprise he had them put foam into the walls and then blown-in into the 2nd floor ceiling. He only has the standard four soffit vents in the middle of each side. No hip vents as the relic most likely has the original roofing.

So the question... if I increase the soffit vents to two inch wide full length strips whats the best way to vent it out?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

How deep/what type is the blown ceiling insulation?

Is the insulation blocking the vent bays?

How much ridge (not hip) is involved?

Was there ever any outlet venting?


----------



## maina (Jan 14, 2010)

The 2nd story ceiling insulation is a blown in cellulose and the walls 2nd story down is a blown foam. The attic is uninsulated. The floor joists in the attic appear to be 2x10 and filled with the cellulose. There is only about three feet of non-hip ridge. No outlet venting found.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

maina said:


> The 2nd story ceiling insulation is a blown in cellulose and the walls 2nd story down is a blown foam. The attic is uninsulated. The floor joists in the attic appear to be 2x10 and filled with the cellulose. There is only about three feet of non-hip ridge. No outlet venting found.


The first thing to do is create some outlet venting. 

By the way, go to the intro section and introduce yourself. You will get more answers after!:thumbsup:


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

You could install roofing ridge vents along the hips. Make sure you have baffles installed where the soffit vents are too.


----------



## maina (Jan 14, 2010)

*Thanks deckman22*

I hear these are prone to leaking due to the lack of pitch.. anyone have direct experience?


----------



## B.K (Dec 15, 2008)

Roof vents with the soffits running completley around the roof. That way air can enter and leave, keep everything moving. 

I'm not very familiar with no insulation in the attic, around here its a must if you wanna keep warm.

-Bill


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

our code says that one-third of the roof vents must be in the _*top* _third of the roof.
any way you can add any sort of vent up high on the roof would help.


----------



## maina (Jan 14, 2010)

B.K said:


> Roof vents with the soffits running completley around the roof. That way air can enter and leave, keep everything moving.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with no insulation in the attic, around here its a must if you wanna keep warm.
> 
> -Bill


What kind of roof vents?


----------



## maina (Jan 14, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> our code says that one-third of the roof vents must be in the _*top* _third of the roof.
> any way you can add any sort of vent up high on the roof would help.



So what kind of vent. If I try for hip vents like RapidVent puts out I'll need to cut a channel into all the hipps which means additional framing etc. Mushrooms on hips equal leaks... how would you best provide outlet venting?


----------



## B.K (Dec 15, 2008)

maina said:


> What kind of roof vents?


Ridge Vents, like seen here : http://www.duraflo.com/roofing/ridgevents.htm

Gable Vents can work too...There are quite of bit of ways to vent an attic.

Hip vents work, some people like'em some people dont....I believe the rule for hip vents is, a vent 24" long, with a 12" space between each vent for a hip.

-Bill


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

ridge vent on the top ridge beam between the hips (the flat ridge) would work, or a whirly bird on the back side of the house?


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

maina said:


> So what kind of vent. If I try for hip vents like RapidVent puts out I'll need to cut a channel into all the hipps which means additional framing etc. Mushrooms on hips equal leaks... how would you best provide outlet venting?


You don't need extra framing to install ridge vents. You peel off the shingles, cut the decking back a couple of inches & re-install the shingles. None of the ones I've installed leaked. 

Like someone else said, get as much vent up on the ridge as you can, plus you can install airhawks up there too.


----------



## wheeler (Feb 8, 2009)

ridges.


----------



## Black Dog (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is a solution that we use where I build. It is a powered vent but a few vents of the same design that are passive would work just as well. Since you do not have enough ridge to run a ridge vent this will solve the problem.

venmar.ca/AtticVentilators.aspx


----------

